# Mod/Admin story time



## Sexy Potoo (May 30, 2017)

Hey there Kiwi Staff,  do you have any entertaining stories from your time as a keeper of the peace on this forum?

What is the most outrageous reason you had to ban somebody? What is your favorite event in lolcow history that you witnessed on the farms as it happened? How many dick pics has Null sent you?

Can't wait to hear what you guys have been through!


----------



## AnOminous (May 30, 2017)

Sexy Potoo said:


> Hey there Kiwi Staff,  do you have any entertaining stories from your time as a keeper of the peace on this forum?



Lol no.

Also nice pathetically transparent attempt to fuck up the site.


----------



## The Fool (May 30, 2017)

this is like asking a zoo keeper how big was the biggest pile of elephant shit he ever had to clean up


----------



## ICametoLurk (May 30, 2017)

One time there was a huge faggot named @Null.

This faggot was so huge and fat that he killed everyone by accident because he was so dumb too.

The End.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 30, 2017)

Sexy Potoo said:


> How many dick pics has Null sent you?


Pay up for Platinum account to see em


----------



## Aquinas (May 30, 2017)

Sexy Potoo said:


> Hey there Kiwi Staff,  do you have any entertaining stories from your time as a keeper of the peace on this forum?
> 
> What is the most outrageous reason you had to ban somebody? What is your favorite event in lolcow history that you witnessed on the farms as it happened? How many dick pics has Null sent you?
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you guys have been through!


I used to be a mod, what do you want to know?


----------



## Zarkov (May 30, 2017)

What's the point of asking ? Go look at some Spergatory threads you lazy fuck.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 30, 2017)

"what's the weirdest thing you've ever had to do at this job?"

questions nobody really wants an answer to.


----------



## AnOminous (May 30, 2017)

Okay, I actually do have one.  One time when @Brandobaris was fucking up some thread posting the usual borderline pedo shit, I told him to stop doing that.  Then I gave him 2 points the next time he did it, 3 points the time after that, and 4 the third time.

This left him at exactly 9 non-expiring warning points, so that forever afterward, he'd get instabanned any time he got so much as a single point.  This was mildly amusing.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (May 30, 2017)

I saw Null at a grocery store in Los Angeles yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”

I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.

The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.

When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------

